

Reduce node_modules and long paths for ASP.NET 5 by 60% - rescendent
http://www.ageofascent.com/reduce-node_modules-recursion-long-paths-asp-net-5/

======
alexc05
This is timely for me. I'm really starting to try and push into the ASPNET5 /
MVC6 space right now. I'm bumping up against walls left right and centre
though.

I know they say it's too early to use and I'm doing it to myself, but I'm
really enjoying all of the changes as well.

Trying to figure out how to use the best parts of MVC while also being able to
pull in the best modern tools from other streams is a bit troublesome at the
moment ... and from a 'business' standpoint may prove to be counter-
productive.

Regardless, I'll give it a try and see what I learn.

